# Venison Terrine with dried cheeries



## diesel (Dec 3, 2011)

A friend gave me two front shoulders from a deer he killed last weekend and I thought it would be a good time to try a terrine recipe.

I had to de-bone the two shoulders. 








Next the meat and the pork fat went into a wine marinade for the night.  I didn't have medria wine on hand so I used a sweat wine that was in the rack. The wine was made with black currant.  In the background you can see the loaf dish I used.







I am missing the pict of the cooking process.  I used a 1.5 quart loaf pan layered in plastic wrap.  Then layered ham slices in the pan.  Next I put the forcemeat in with some chorizo that I made a few weeks ago.  Again.. I apologize for the missing pict.  The loaf pan was set in a roasting pan with water half way up the side.  I cooked the terrine at 300 deg. for about 2.5 hours till the center was 155.  Below is after a night in the fridge.  







Below is a cross section.  You can see the cherries and the chorizo "floating" in the meat.  







Another cross cut.  







To finish this I will be making a orange raison spread and serve with some crackers.  I tasted it this morning and for the first time every making or trying something like this it is very different.  I think that some grainy musterd and the chutney it may help.  This recipe has a high fat content and I think the acid from the spreads may help.

I will be bringing this to a dinner tonight as a appetizer and I think the audience will appreciate it.  

thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never had terrine before, but after seeing yours I'd give it a go.


----------



## diesel (Dec 3, 2011)

Al,  It is very different.  But really I think it is because it is something new to my palate.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 3, 2011)

never had but your pics just put in on my list great job


----------

